# Question about new home with post tension slab



## Nevada Carrier (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post here. I am a Computer Engineering Student at UNLV. I came here to ask about some topics relevant to the construction of my new home. Last Friday, the post-tension slab was poured, but today, the framers began erecting the rough framework. My question has to to the the stressing of the post-tension cables.

The general contractor advised me that this is typically done seven days after the pour, but only when the samples of the batch used pass a crush test. I was a bit concerned that they began framing before stressing the cables; this raises a number of "what-if" scenarios, that I'm sure you folks can imagine as well. To get to my question, Have they broken some structural engineering rules by building on a slab before stressing it? I read somewhere that stressing causes some kind of lift phenomenon with the slab. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding the process, but I would think you would not want to frame a house only to induce some movement under it. am I wrong?


----------

